# Misty looking well :)



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

shes gorgeous! Very clean as well! must take a lot of work just to keep her clean!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

aww I love Misty! She's just adorable!

She looks amazing and very white too! What's your secret?  

Walking around all day, eating grass, grooming her boyfriend, I can see how she can be tired at the end of the day :lol:


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

OMG she is just gorgeous!! She has great muscle! Your hard work has paid off!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww she's beautiful, great job- looking much better.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

She is just TOO cute!!


----------



## Momo (Jan 24, 2008)

really beautiful horse.... great job.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow! I love her! I'm going to steal her in the night! JK! She's amazingly pretty though and has got really good muscling.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

How in earth do you keep her so clean!????? :shock: 

<---- Look at my filthy boys!


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

awww. so cute. She looks nice! She looks like my horse. He could yawn all day even if he hasnt even been worked!!


----------



## P.aperclip (May 28, 2008)

heya she is gourgous you didnt happen to buy her from sheffield/worksop (todwick) did you from a girl called yvette ? she is so similar and the same breed as well im probly wrong though!!

nice piccys though xx


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

> heya she is gourgous you didnt happen to buy her from sheffield/worksop (todwick) did you from a girl called yvette ? she is so similar and the same breed as well im probly wrong though!!


No she was shipped over from ireland, sorry

Thanks everyone for the great comments 

Lol! Thanks appy, she has a busy social life  dont forget dressing up and planning stealing cute foals! :lol:

I honestly have no idea how i keep her so clean, she loves rolling on her head in the mud :? :shock: I think just the sunshine makes her seem cleaner, her is moo after a bath...
Misty is like "I'm so bright my eyes hurt" :lol:








 thanks for looking


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Oh wow, she is just gorgeous! Great conformation and so CLEAN!


----------



## Merel (Apr 17, 2008)

She looks great!
Beautiful horse she is!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

moomoo said:


> Misty is like "I'm so bright my eyes hurt" :lol:


OH my goodness! She is too cute!


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

she's a pretty horse!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

OMGossh... She is adorable!!
She is looking really really nice!! Goodwork!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Cute pony, needs to lose some groceries! I love the head


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> Cute pony, needs to lose some groceries! I love the head


Oh  Is she too fat? She looks a bit fat in the second picture after her bath, but she is quite slim i thought - last summer she was 520 kg this year she is 450


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone  And i have NO IDEA how i keep her clean! :lol: personally i think the camera is just magical and whitens her up a bit along with the sunshine :? i usually think she looks filthy


----------

